# A meditative exercise



## Captain Harlock (Jun 5, 2007)

*33*

Knowing others is intelligence;
knowing yourself is true wisdom.
Mastering others is strength;
mastering yourself is true power.

If you realize that you have enough,
you are truly rich.
If you stay in the center
and embrace death with your whole heart,
you will endure forever.



http://academic.brooklyn.cuny.edu/core9/phalsall/texts/taote-v3.html


----------

